# Chuleta



## Bark

Bones, algú sap si hi ha cap paraula en català per a dir "chuleta". Em refereixo al que es fa pels exàmens.

Gràcies


----------



## Dixie!

Els meus alumnes en diuen _xuleta. _De fet, sempre n'hem dit així.


----------



## mixi

Crec que sempre s'ha dit "xuleta".


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

"Recordatori"?


----------



## Bark

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes. Jo també dic "xuleta" però pensava que potser hi havia cap paraula o expressió més catalana jeje.


----------



## zlatha

És una d'aquelles coses que molts cops m'he preguntat però mai he sabut... jo també he dit sempre xuleta, però el DIEC no ho accepta... és molt graciós perquè el Diccionari multilingüe del GREC et dóna apunts com a traducció..... d'això se'n diu optimisme!!!!!


----------



## la_mei

De forma col·loquial jo sempre havia dit "xulles" però com diu Zlatha el diccionari multilíngüe diu "apunts" encara que també és podrien dir "apuntets" per el xicotets que són


----------



## Guybrush_11

Jo també havia sentit sempre "xulla", com en diu la mei.


----------



## Penyafort

Sembla que, en general, s'accepta xuleta en un registre informal perquè, senzillament, no hi ha cap terme genuí. Com si l'alumnat català no estigués igualment avesat a amagar apunts...

Em fa gràcia la viquipèdia, que en diu justament "apunt amagat". Com a descripció sintètica, passa bé. Però col·loquialment, no gens. Aquest seria un exemple de mot que, si a cap contrada sorgia una manera nostrada de dir-ne, fóra bo que s'escampés com ja ha passat amb d'altres. Si més no, podem trobar conhort en el fet que _chuleta _en castellà és un manlleu antic del català.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bon dia a tothom.

Tinc un dubte, com es pronuncia la e de la paraula xuleta, oberta o tancada? Crec oberta però no n'estic segur, d'això.

Gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

Oberta (/ʃu ˈ lɛ tə/), tot i que segur que hi ha dialectes que la fan tancada.


----------



## Doraemon-

Oberta en oriental, tancada en occidental (a grans trets).
[or.]  /tʃulɛ́tə/
[occ.]  /tʃuléta/

ésAdir > xuleta

(també segons dialectes la x inicial seria /tʃ/ o /ʃ/)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Moltes gràcies a tots dos.


----------



## bondiappcc

Xulla és la forma més adequada per a referir-se a la "chuleta" en els exàmens.

Això de "xuleta" fa ferum de catanyol.


----------

